# chevy



## dai

have a happy aussie birthday


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Happy Birthday Chevy! Hope you have many more.


----------



## yustr

Another with the good sense to be born in December - have a great day...


----------



## mimo2005

Happy Birthday Chevy! :beerchug:


----------



## Grove

Happy Birthday Chevy ! :birthday:


----------



## 40sondacurb

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Spatcher

Happy Birthday Chevy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## batty_professor

Best birthday wishes from this 'ol Bat.


----------



## oldmn

Best birthday wishes from Oldmn:biggringi :birthday:


----------



## v-six

happy birthday chev


----------



## Chevy

Thank you, all .... Another year closer to my goal of becoming an crotchety old SOB .... :grin:


----------



## oldmn

You mean like me? :sayyes: :grin:


----------



## bry623

From one class of 88 to another, HBD!


----------



## Jason

Heres another Birthday wish, late as usual.


----------



## Chevy

bry623 said:


> From one class of 88 to another, HBD!



Thanks ... But Class of 87, actually ... :grin:


----------



## whodat

happy birthday
what do you have planned?
2 1/2 pound lobster
filet mignon?
wiskey sours?
coors lights?

there has to be something in the works

besides :birthday:


----------



## jgvernonco

Chevy said:


> Thank you, all .... Another year closer to my goal of becoming an crotchety old SOB .... :grin:


as opposed to being a young sob?...I couldn't help myself..the devil made me do it...

:4-surrend :birthday:


----------



## Chevy

jgvernonco said:


> as opposed to being a young sob?...I couldn't help myself..the devil made me do it...
> 
> :4-surrend :birthday:



Consider it training .. :grin:


----------



## DumberDrummer

hey, bry graduated when I was born....

you guys are oldies. 

Happy Birthday, BTW


----------



## Chevy

Thanks, DD .... that makes me feel so much better! :rippedhan


----------



## koala

A belated Happy Birthday, Chevy.
I'm just a few months behind you. 35 is a good age to be. 36 is just plain OLD! :wink:


----------

